# Switched to AOKP Milstone 3. Now Adb device offline



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

The title basically explains it.

I have had adb working with my phone since day one. 
Ive pulled files, edited files, pushed files etc etc..... everything worked...

Then the other day I switched roms from Android Rev HD to AOKP Milestone 3. And I can no longer use adb no matter what I do. 
Is this because AOKP is currently only supported in Linux?

I double checked my phone settings and usb-debugging is checked and connected. Ive tried restarting both my phone and my computer, ive tried "adb kill-server"..... but no matter what I do, it keeps saying "error: device offline"

When I do "adb devices" ,
It lists one device, and then says offline. But in my phones settings, my development device id is a completely different device number than the one that adb lists as offline. (and I have never hooked any other phone up to this computer)

This is seriously stressing me out beyond belief. I know that aokp isn't supported in windows yet, but I didn't that that I wouldn't be able to use adb to pull/push files.

Does anyone know what is causing this? Is it because I am in windows?
I could boot into Linux and do it from there, but I didn't want to re-set everything up.


----------



## Pakmann2k (Feb 4, 2012)

gonna sound weak but try unistalling your drivers off your PC and then reinstall the drivers found directly from the Samsung site. Not saying that this will work , but it might. I was using adb on my laptop with my phone just fine but when I went to push something to my buddies phone, no bueno. We were running different roms but i didnt see how that made a difference. I eventually ran into this tip and did it. Don't know why, but it worked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

Yea, ive had so many issues with devices in the past with drivers, 
so that is one of the first things that I tried









Uninstalled, then installed the drivers right from samsung. Then when I connect my phone, it even says "Device ready to use, Samsung Android ADB interface"

And still "device offline"

Man, I just don't understand how a rom change brings about this much trouble.


----------



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

You guys are not going to believe this. I tried everything. Uninstalling drivers, reinstalling. Removing adb, and android-sdk. Reinstalling.
Even tried plugging into a different usb port on my pc (4 different ports to be exact)

NOTHING worked. But it used to work fine before.

Then I came across this thread over at xda:
http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=726348
Where a user claims that he was having the same issue as me, and tried everything. Until he finally tried a different USB cord and it worked...

I thought to myself "It was working before on my cord that came with my phone, why would it just stop working now, that makes no sense"
But I figured that I had nothing else to lose. I grabbed my Micro usb cord from my old blackberry, plugged it up..... and BAM it connected....

What gives here? Seriously? There isn't anything wrong with my other cord, it charges fine, and I can still use it to transfer normal files over. This has to be the strangest thing that has happened to me in a while.


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats really strange. Im on aokp m3 and adb works fine for me. Not sure what could be wrong. Does the device manager on the pc see your device?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Have you tried using a different usb port? Its a longshot but you never know

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hxdrummerxc (Jan 2, 2012)

teng247 said:


> Have you tried using a different usb port? Its a longshot but you never know
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yea, thats one of the first things that I tried, because that has happened to me before with devices, and switching ports sometimes works. But nope.... 
nothing worked until I switched the cord. My blackberry cord is working now. It just let me pull a file and everything. But I just tried using the cord that came with my GNex again, and it still returned "device not found"

Sooo strange.


----------

